# MRI-ultrasound fusion prostate biopsy



## vanessa01 (Jul 24, 2015)

Hi guys,
Does anyone have any experience coding these?
I suggested 55700,76942,76872 but I have someone suggesting I use additional codes 77021 and 76377 but in my research I found that these are codes the radiologist bills not the Urologist. I don't feel comfortable billing those additional codes 
Also we are not generating a separate report. - Anybody have any input I would appreciate 
Thanks
Vanessa


----------



## emcee101 (Jul 29, 2015)

It's very hard to provide proper CPT guidance without reading an operative report, especially when there is work from more than one provider involved. Please post an example and we would be glad to assist.


----------



## vanessa01 (Jul 29, 2015)

A transrectal sonogram of the prostate was performed - After the patient was prepped and draped in the left lateral decubitus position, a transrectal ultrasound probe was gently inserted per rectum.  The prostate was then systematically scanned longitudinally from left to right and then transversely from the seminal vessicles to the apex.  The size was measured by the three line method.  Needle biopsies were obtained in the usual fashion.  He tolerated the procedure well. 

This patient had 8 additional biopsies done as guided by the MRI.  MRI fusion was used to identify the abnormal areas.


----------



## emcee101 (Aug 3, 2015)

Here's a link from NCBI that will explain this way better than I can. 

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4080854/


----------

